# guys only..... how far apart are your nipples.?



## KILOBRAVO

tied to research this before , and it seems surprisingly hardly any accurate info on the average distance between male nipples.

I measured mine and its 8.5 inches ( from center of nipple to center of other nipple) My chest is 37 inches. 

I'd like to know if that is an average distance and how I compare.

guys..... get your tape measure ready

if you vote, it's be useful to include your chest measurement , if you like. 

Please keep the replies SENSIBLE.!!.. this is a serious poll to know what the averages are.... adn I dont want it locked because of silliness.


----------



## arnie

:yay Awards for the weirdest poll yet on SAS. :yay


----------



## Just Lurking

Points for originality.

Many points.


----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## SofaKing

But I'm Francisco Scaramanga and have 3 nipples, so there's that...no poll response for you!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hows it weird? its not!

its an anatomical fact that seems to have little results, yet it MUST vary. just like height, weight,., ( *middle finger size* and there is a vote on that. )


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm this thread hasn't provoked the interest I thought it would. 

either that or lots of guys haven't got tape measures...... or nipples . LOL


----------



## moloko

This is what makes it worthwhile to come to SAS. This is good old SAS. Thank you for this thread. No sarcasm.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*LOLOLOLOLOLOL - Excellent !*

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

I just read this and I* laughed and laughed and laughed* !
I have NEVER heard that question before or even THOUGHT of that before!

Genius !
*
How far apart are your nipples !!!*
I have NO idea yet I have lived with my own nipples for many many years !
Isn't that remarkable?

I am not being funny or mean, I am really serious.

Truly great.
I will pull out my toolbox and get my measuring tape and get back to you.

I love the things you find on these threads !


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*And the Best !!!*



arnie said:


> :yay Awards for the weirdest poll yet on SAS. :yay


Hear Hear !

The weirdest and the *BEST *weirdest !!!
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*22 inches apart*

I have a big chest.
Mine are 22 inches apart.
*
I am really a gorilla.*
LOL.
And you thought I was an intelligent human ! :haha


----------



## TenYears

Mine's 24 inches. Exactly the same length as my penis. Hmmm, that's strange.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

You guess.


----------



## markwalters2

2 miles.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

From the tip of my middle finger to the bottom of my palm.


----------



## Steve French

You know, I never thought about it before.


Got out the ruler. 22 cm. 0r around 8.7 inches for you yankees.


----------



## Ignopius

Mine are probably 6 inches exactly. Man I'm a little boy compared to all of you.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

OP, I couldn't for the life of me find a ruler. But I was able to get around this by using an online ruler (http://iruler.net/ in particular) and pressing my nupples up against my monitor.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm so this is beginning to get interesting. More variation on the measurements than I would have thought. keep results comin' 

I will work out an average result soon.

the distance is surely some representation , or proportional to the chest circumference.

keep replies sensible please.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Lonelyguy111 said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> I just read this and I* laughed and laughed and laughed* !
> I have NEVER heard that question before or even THOUGHT of that before!
> 
> Genius !
> *
> How far apart are your nipples !!!*
> I have NO idea yet I have lived with my own nipples for many many years !
> Isn't that remarkable?
> 
> I am not being funny or mean, I am really serious.
> 
> Truly great.
> I will pull out my toolbox and get my measuring tape and get back to you.
> 
> I love the things you find on these threads !


great.!

by the way.... I have read a few of your posts...... and you must be the most enthusiastic replier I have seen


----------



## ghoskin

First let me say WTF! Then, 9 inches. Hope you're not going to use this information for some sinister, diabolical purpose


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ghoskin said:


> First let me say WTF! Then, 9 inches. Hope you're not going to use this information for some sinister, diabolical purpose


of course not! how could I. ?

I cant believe people have regarded this with so much 'weirdism' .

I wanted to roughly what the average distance was... and how it related to chest size. But not many people have given the chest size, but still I can see what the average distance is.

part of the goal was to find if the distance between mine was ''normal'' , as it was something I often wondered about... I was concerned to see if my chest was smaller that average..... so far it looks not.

I mean... how many guys have measured their Di** for god sake.. ? ..

people only consider it weird because they never thought if it themselves.

any way... keep results comin' and SENSIBLE please.


----------



## Steve French

I only had a ruler. It would've been pretty difficult to measure chest size.


----------



## ghoskin

Sorry, didn't realize this was science. Chest size is 38 inches, nipples 9 inches apart. ratio...mmm...1/4.2. Am I perfect?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ghoskin said:


> Sorry, didn't realize this was science. Chest size is 38 inches, nipples 9 inches apart. ratio...mmm...1/4.2. Am I perfect?


interesting , you works out a ratio of chest to distance. 1/ 4.2? 

let me work our mine. ( 37/ 8,5) = 4.35

so mine is 1:4.35


----------



## Compwear

Okay, kinda weird but I'll do it for science 
Chest size is about 35 inches and my nipples are 8 inches apart


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I have two nipples, so that's a start.


----------



## eveningbat

KILOBRAVO said:


> tied to research this before , and it seems surprisingly hardly any accurate info on the average distance between male nipples.
> 
> I measured mine and its 8.5 inches ( from center of nipple to center of other nipple) My chest is 37 inches.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is an average distance and how I compare.
> 
> guys..... get your tape measure ready
> 
> if you vote, it's be useful to include your chest measurement , if you like.
> 
> Please keep the replies SENSIBLE.!!.. this is a serious poll to know what the averages are.... adn I dont want it locked because of silliness.


In spite of the fact that it is a serious thread it made me smile.

It reminds me of a funny song I have heard in one comedy film. I will try to translate it:

I sit on the sofa, with gloom and sniffles,

The woolen sweater is rubbing against my n.pples

The socks I am wearing misfit my slippers...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ok, ok. enough humour. lets get back to the seriousness of this thread at once ! ( pffff 'nipple' ... *immature chuckle*  )


----------



## KILOBRAVO

from 19 votes I have calculated that the average distance so far is *8.94 inches*, center to center.

but as there is a lack of chest measurements that ratio cannot determined.

but I would assume that larger chests give larger distance.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It depends. When I lay on my side they kinda get smashed together. I got manboobs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ OK . ell I assumed that everyone would stand up or sit up straight to measure. ( I did )


----------



## Raeden

cooperativeCreature said:


> OP, I couldn't for the life of me find a ruler. But I was able to get around this by using an online ruler (http://iruler.net/ in particular) and pressing my nupples up against my monitor.


I got an actual ruler out and measured that online ruler and determined that it was about 0.5 in off for me. So, unfortunately your nipple distance reading may not be entirely accurate.


----------

